# Points for Qualification will be awarded based on ACS assessment ?



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Expat Gurus,

I have completed Bachelor of Engineering and Master of Science from BITS India.

I have got my positive skills assessment from ACS. 

Assessment says that my Bachelor Degree is comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with major in computing and Masters degree is comparable with AQF Doctoral Degree with major in computing

Will DIAC award 20 points for Doctoral Degree based on my assessment or only 15 points looking at my bachelor/masters degree?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kart said:


> Hi Expat Gurus,
> 
> I have completed Bachelor of Engineering and Master of Science from BITS India.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm in the impression that 20 points are awarded for PHD level degrees. Bachelors and masters fall into 15 points category.


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

I got this from DIAC. What does the highlighted means?

Educational qualifications 
Points can only be awarded for the highest qualification attained. 
Example: If an applicant is assessed as having completed a Bachelors Degree and a Doctorate 
Degree, they will only be able to claim points for the Doctorate Degree. The following table 
outlines the number of points awarded for an applicant’s highest education qualification: 
Points Description of education qualifications
20 Doctorate Degree 
15 At least a Bachelor Degree 
10 Australian Diploma or trade qualification. 
10 Award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in 
the assessment of the skilled occupation 
To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, the qualification will need to be recognised 
as being of a standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification. Generally, 
applicants will be able to request an opinion on their qualification claims from the relevant 
assessing authority when seeking their skills assessment. For further information about this 
process, applicants should contact the relevant assessing authority.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kart said:


> I got this from DIAC. What does the highlighted means?
> 
> Educational qualifications
> Points can only be awarded for the highest qualification attained.
> ...


Yes that is correct. You cannot claim points for both the bachelors and the Doctorate. meaning the maximum points you can claim is 20 or else it is 15. you cannot add both and claim 35.

your question would be here to check whether you will be able to claim 20 points for the Doctorate that has been mentioned in your skill assessment.


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Yes that is correct. You cannot claim points for both the bachelors and the Doctorate. meaning the maximum points you can claim is 20 or else it is 15. you cannot add both and claim 35.
> 
> your question would be here to check whether you will be able to claim 20 points for the Doctorate that has been mentioned in your skill assessment.


Exactly your are correct.

But this example is also conveying a message that the applicant can claim points for Doctorate Degree if he is assessed as having bachelors and Doctorate. ( Similar to my case as i am assessed as having bachelors and Doctorate). I am just trying to relate my case with this.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe you could check with your ACS case officer or from DIAC.


----------



## godwin1980 (May 13, 2012)

*How many points awarded for Bachelors Degree*

Dear Experts,

I hold a Bachelors Degree from Nagarjuna University from India and got the same assessed positively from ACS and the letter says 
"Your Bachelor Degree from Nagarjuna University has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"

I am just wondering how many points I should claim for my educational qualification in SkillSelect - 15 Points or 10 Points ?

As DIAC states that - 

"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard - 15 Points"
"Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia, or qualification or award of recognised standard - 10 points"

The confusion for me with regards to 15 points is, when they state atleast bachelor Degree, they also say "Including with Honours or Master" which I dont have.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Maybe you could check with your ACS case officer or from DIAC.


Hi Spin123,

Since you are through I would appreciate if you can advise me on following:-

I am B.Tech in Computer Science from India and experience of 7 yrs and 7 months in development of which 3 yrs and 4 months experience in US.

I am MCPD and MCP.

I have given IELTS and got band score of 7.5 (L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-6.5). So for EOI my score would be 6.5 (minimum) and I would NOT get 10 extra points for a band score of 7 in each section.

I am 32 yo.

So my question is that is it possible for me to get to 60 points without 5 points of state sponsorship or do i have to re take IELTS for the 10 extra points.

If I may ask how many points a positive skills assessment from ACS is worth?
And does the assessment also mentions the points earned for experience.

Thanks for your time.
Rajat


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi Spin123,
> 
> Since you are through I would appreciate if you can advise me on following:-
> 
> ...


Hi Rajat,

As per my understanding following would be your points breakdown,

Age - 30 (assuming you can apply before you turn 33)

IELTS - 0

Work Experience - 10

Qualification - 15

So you have 55 points without state sponsorship(SS). SS will fetch you 5 points which will qualify you to apply for an EOI. 

A positive skills assessment from ACS will not get you any points. They will asses you relevant work experience only.

I strongly suggest you to give IELTS another try and achieve band 7 for all modules so that your points score will be 65. it will surely get you an instant invitation to apply for visa.

Good Luck with your visa process!!!!!


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*That was fast*



spin123 said:


> Hi Rajat,
> 
> As per my understanding following would be your points breakdown,
> 
> ...


WoW Spin123 that was FAST!!!
So many thanks for your time and response.
I am also getting to same conclusion (damn the 0.5 in speaking).
I guess I will give IELTS one more try and try for a 7 in all.

Thanks a lot,
Rajat


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> WoW Spin123 that was FAST!!!
> So many thanks for your time and response.
> I am also getting to same conclusion (damn the 0.5 in speaking).
> I guess I will give IELTS one more try and try for a 7 in all.
> ...


No problem. Do it soon mate before you turn 33


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

spin123 said:


> No problem. Do it soon mate before you turn 33


Yes I am on it 
And hence have a couple of questions if you would be so kind to answer:-

1. When you get your documents notarized did the notary seal had phone number on it. Does it matter if phone number is not there on seal.
2. Does notary seal has a validity date in India. How can we tell if the notary seal is still valid.
Thanks a lot for your co-operation.

Rajat


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Yes I am on it
> And hence have a couple of questions if you would be so kind to answer:-
> 
> 1. When you get your documents notarized did the notary seal had phone number on it. Does it matter if phone number is not there on seal.
> ...


1. I got the documents certified from a lawyer. As far as i remember the seal did not have the contact no's

2. I do not know about India. But in Sri Lanka there's no validity period as such.


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Yes I am on it
> And hence have a couple of questions if you would be so kind to answer:-
> 
> 1. When you get your documents notarized did the notary seal had phone number on it. Does it matter if phone number is not there on seal.
> ...


Rajat, there is no expiry and phone number associated with the notary stamp, just make sure that the name, address, designation is clearly mentioned

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

dheerajs said:


> Rajat, there is no expiry and phone number associated with the notary stamp, just make sure that the name, address, designation is clearly mentionedhttp://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/editor/unlink.gif
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks a lot Dheeraj.
That was a real quick reply.
Wish you good luck in Australia.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

spin123 said:


> 1. I got the documents certified from a lawyer. As far as i remember the seal did not have the contact no's
> 
> 2. I do not know about India. But in Sri Lanka there's no validity period as such.


Thanks a lot Spin.
I love how fast you are and everybody in general on Expat Forum is so helpful.
Good luck for everything Spin.

Best,
Rajat


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Thanks a lot Dheeraj.
> That was a real quick reply.
> Wish you good luck in Australia.


No problem. Wish u all the best!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## samomusician (Jan 23, 2015)

*Inquiry*

I did my assessment with VETASSESS and I got a positive assessment. I need to know if my OHSAS 18001 (internationally accredited) wil help me to earn 10 Award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation or not? And I am going to enroll for online Certificate IV in Work Health and Safety: BSB41412 , will it help me to get 10 points as well?



Kart said:


> I got this from DIAC. What does the highlighted means?
> 
> Educational qualifications
> Points can only be awarded for the highest qualification attained.
> ...


----------

